

TIME Magazine tells you how to take good selfies [video] - blackdogie
http://time.com/30633/best-selfies/

======
markovbling
Haha that was awesome!

As an aside, makes me wonder if there isn't an opportunity to make an app that
takes like 50 selfies and selects the best one for you (or just ranks them for
you). Like it continually takes photos for 60 seconds and you turn so the
light hits you at different angles and it auto-applies Instagram-like colour
correction etc.

If Google can apply deep learning to recognize cat pictures in YouTube videos,
I'm sure it's possible to assign a score to each of 100 burst-mode photos and
rank them to find THE BEST SELFIE OF ALL TIME! :)

